# tap water conditioner



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i use TetraAqua--AquaSafe


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

same


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

stress coat


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I just get the big bottle of conditioner from bigalsonline....does a fine job and doesnt cost a lot compared to the amount you get.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I just get the big bottle of conditioner from bigalsonline....does a fine job and doesnt cost a lot compared to the amount you get.
> [snapback]975003[/snapback]​


same here stress coat gallons are like 25$ treats over 7000 gallons

I also use aquarium pharmaciticals standard tap water conditioner treats 60,000 gallons like 27$ from dr foster and smith

they both work good and last forever


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Prime


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

No conditioner here (Well water). I do like to add Instant Amazon with every water change.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

i just use that genisis stuff.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Prime is the hot sh*t.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Big Als until I can find a conditioner that doesn't countain aloe vera or anything other than dechlorinator


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Prime. It treats a good amount of water for the money.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Big Als until I can find a conditioner that doesn't countain aloe vera or anything other than dechlorinator
> [snapback]976492[/snapback]​


Buy a bag of sodium thiosulfate from aquaticeco.com and dissolve the right amount into a gallon of distilled water and you're set for a VERY long time. I purchase a bag of it from a local koi store for under $5 and it's good enough to make 2 gallons worth.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Don you never cease to amaze me. Fishing out my credit card and placing an order right now, thank you very much


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

None needed: the tap water here is aquarium-safe


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nova Aqua mostly , sometimes Stresscoat if I run out of the other ..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I use Amquel +


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

aqua-plus from hagen


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

*proquatics*. comes in 3 pack for 8 bucks or something! very nice. go to petsmart!








all in one stress coat, tap water conditioner, etc.......


----------



## phishie (Sep 22, 2004)

quixoticboi said:


> *proquatics*. comes in 3 pack for 8 bucks or something! very nice. go to petsmart!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here, its conditioner, bacteria starter, and clairifier. works great.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I use amquel and stress coat.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You guys should be careful about using anything that "clarifies" your water. Usually these are flocculents that cause particles to clump together and either sink to the bottom or get caught by your filter, but these flocullents can also gum up your fish's gills and cause breathing problems.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> You guys should be careful about using anything that "clarifies" your water. Usually these are flocculents that cause particles to clump together and either sink to the bottom or get caught by your filter, but these flocullents can also gum up your fish's gills and cause breathing problems.
> [snapback]987223[/snapback]​


Do you get the same affect from clarifiers that you dump inthe back of the filter?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

if you mean some kind of really fine foam (usually you see it called filter floss) then no, it shouldn't do much at all. If it's a granule or pellet I'd be cautious though since I honestly don't know how those work. They could just cause small particles to bond to their surface, or then they could release a flocculent over a period of time. To be honest, I don't completely know, but for really clear water filter floss or diatom filters work wonders.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

before i moved i used prime or the green bottle of declhor


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

If it's just chlorine in the tap water that you want to get rid of, can't you just leave it standing out for a while? Most or all of the chlorine will evaporate from tap water, I think it's only if something is added to keep the chlorine from evaporating (ie. chloramine) that you need to condition it... depends on where you live though..


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> same
> [snapback]974991[/snapback]​


meee tooooooooo


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> None needed: the tap water here is aquarium-safe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> None needed: the tap water here is aquarium-safe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too!!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > None needed: the tap water here is aquarium-safe
> ...


are you serious?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

alan said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...










Dead serious. No problems with any of my fish at all.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

-Stress Coat By Aquarium Pharmaceuticals
-Tap Water By Aquarium Pharmaceuticals
-Prime By Seachem


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Big Als until I can find a conditioner that doesn't countain aloe vera or anything other than dechlorinator
> [snapback]976492[/snapback]​


If you dont want the powder Don was talking about, aquarium pharmacuticals plain tap water conditioner doesnt have the aloe vera.

Doesnt take much either, a 1 gallon bottle I could change water in a 250 gallon tank everyday for 240 days before running out.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Stress coat or prime for me


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

fury said:


> i use TetraAqua--AquaSafe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I use.... Good stuff.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

ammolock and stress coat


----------

